# Mixing nutes/Toxic soil...



## The Poet (Jan 2, 2016)

Fellow Growers,


     My soil became toxic and I couldn't figure out why.
I've thought about it for 4 months and have come to the conclusion that it was not the soil as folks use soil for years without any toxic build up. 
It was not the soil but something in the soil.
 I don't even think it was PH related.
 {I've never taken a PH reading but use' Empire Builder' 100%}

 It wasn't mold/mildew but I suspect a bad combination of two different fertilizers. Even if both are organic... the' Espoma garden tone' followed by 'Canna bio-flores' may have been responsible for the 'nute lockout' which would not let the roots grow. 
   The plants just sat there. The color was bad and not a healthy green and the roots never did anything till I changed the soil. Now a beautiful dark green they are all alright. 

   Now I am worried about using the Espoma with the bio-flores in the same pot even if one is used for vegging and the other for flowering. Something in the two different fertilizers mixed together was bad for the plants and set me back 4 months. 

   I wonder about vegging [and flowering] with Espoma?

   I think I'll not mix the two in the same pot but use up the Espoma I have on vegging plants in 2 gallon pots and keep the used soil for more vegging but not mix the soils when I transplant them to 3 gallon pots.
   New soil for the 3 gallon pots and keep it for strictly flowering.

    'Use up' the 'Espoma' and then stick with 'Canna' nutes... vegging AND flowering...
 or go over to dynagrow {vegging and flowering}

   If this solves the problem I will definitely mention it here on the forum.


                                    Thank you...


                                          The Poet...&#9834;


----------



## The Poet (Jan 3, 2016)

Conclusion...


     I've figured it out.

   The Espoma granules are real hard. 
I put a small hand full in a beer bottle with water, shook it and shook it and it did not desolve.
 I came back the next day and shook it some more with the same results. 
   The problem was not that Espoma garden tone is toxic mixed with canna bio-flores.
 The Espoma was not desolving and I was adding some every two or three weeks.
 It built up to the point that it was toxic from being over fertilized. 

   I dumped the old soil in the garden and started over. 
A little sprinkle of Espoma garden tone at first is alright as it lasts months! 
Never add any more and you will be alright. 
   Espoma is good stuff but I just over did it.
   My fault...


                            Thank you...


                                      The Poet...


----------



## Kraven (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Poet, I was wondering why you are not using mj specific nutes. There are tons of way to skin the cat, just curious about how the nutes work though all phases of plant growth. By the way canna rocks as far as nutes go, they do an excellent job...so was wondering why your adding Espoma?


----------



## The Poet (Jan 3, 2016)

Kraven,


     Why? trying to get costs down.

   Espoma is organic and has a wonderful array of nutrients. It is organic and if not used in excess would be very good. I had planned on vegging with Espoma and flowering with Bio-flores. The Espoma would have saved me over a hundred dollars a year. If it were only a liquid it would have worked.

   If the label on Canna nutes is examined it is not at all that impressive. 
2% nitrogen and 4% phosphorous are you kidding? 
Made in England and shipped across the ocean equals real pricey and what do limeys know about gardening anyway? 

   But cannabis specific nutes...  is what I should be using...


         After all there is more than one way to skin a cat isn't there?


                                        The Poet...&#9834;


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi poet!

How are you?  I just wrote a long note to Nes in the ofc about how I grow.. I don't know if your interested but it is over in the Old farts club.. Take a gander.. I hear you about the cost..


----------



## pcduck (Jan 4, 2016)

Espoma works great if you know how to use it. If you do not know how to use it doesn't matter if it is liquid or solid. I think there is some
 confusion on your part between feeding the plant and feeding the soil.


----------



## The Poet (Jan 7, 2016)

Espoma Garden Tone:


   I intend on running an experiment comparing Espoma with Canna Bio-flores in two side by side plants, veg through harvest.
 I hope to clarify what I suspect, and that is that Espoma breaks down so slowly that soil in a 3 gallon pot... with 1/2 tbsp Espoma around the trunk, 'on the drip line' {out 4" from the plant... } will last long enough for the plant to veg almost completely, 2.5 months! with one application. 
{Espoma recommends feeding monthly} 


    Then I'll know how to use a granulated fertilizer without buildup.
    Espoma at $11.00 a bottle and lasting several years would do the work of Bio-flores at $40.00 a bottle X one crop!~ 
    A $300.00 dollar savings..!~


                                  Thank you...


                                        The Poet...&#9834;


.


----------

